# info on brome hay



## Daniels Farms (Aug 21, 2011)

im in north arkansas and was thinking bout planting a field of brome hay just to try something different and maybe alittle cheaper than alfalfa just looking for some pointers of what kind of brome and how to take care of it and any tips some one can give

Thanks


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I am in Michigan and we have a lot of smooth brome (Bromus inermus) in our state that forms alot of heavy sod and comes in volunteer in a lot of hay and pastures. Makes a real good hay crop and cures easy and stays green longer into the season then orchard grass. I actually bale most of my brome in the fall when I have time to get to the fields and nothing else will dry. A big dissapointment in second cutting however, not much there even after a lot of rain unless you want to put a bunch of money into nitrogen.


----------



## Daniels Farms (Aug 21, 2011)

hey thanks I do have easy access to chicken litter for fertilizer it has a good amount of nitrogen in it as well as other things that built the soil. Is it had to get dry once you cut it? im really just looking for a cutting early in the spring and late in the fall to help aid in my bermuda grass hay


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another plus to anything that forms a heavy sod, you can get onto the ground a little sooner if it's extremely wet compared to fields that are 50-90% alfalfa and the rest of another grass. Most of mine are alfalfa/OG mix and the orchard grass doesn't really support that much weight considering its a bunch grass.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

It is very easy to dry, alot of times drys in one day, even in the fall. What happens to my brome fields I get to in the fall is tha the second growth starts coming in under the first cut growth so everything is greener then you would think.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go with a Meadow Brome instead of Smooth Brome.It yields alot more and comes back more after cutting then smooth brome does.I have some of this planted with alfalfa it realy comes back in mid summer quite well compared to Smooth Brome or Orchardgrass.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/products/forage-legumes-and-grasses/paddock-meadow-brome/


----------



## Daniels Farms (Aug 21, 2011)

is the protein high or relatively good in meadow brome? i am just looking for a crop that i can cut early in the spring befor my bermuda grass really kicks off in late may and then in the fall like late oct or early nov. the info i have got so far has been really good

thanks


----------

